# APHA/TB Crit



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

These pictures actually aren't very good for judging conformation. I'd suggest reading the thread on well taken conformation pictures. 

But from what I can see...yes I agree with the posty hind legs, long pasterns, and over at the knee. His feet also seem to have faults either toed in or out (but most likely out it seems...) but I can't tell for sure without proper pictures. Bit of a steep shoulder. How old is he? His overall appearance to me looks very weak but that could just be due the awkward younger years lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> These pictures actually aren't very good for judging conformation. I'd suggest reading the thread on well taken conformation pictures.
> 
> But from what I can see...yes I agree with the posty hind legs, long pasterns, and over at the knee. His feet also seem to have faults either toed in or out (but most likely out it seems...) but I can't tell for sure without proper pictures. Bit of a steep shoulder. How old is he? His overall appearance to me looks very weak but that could just be due the awkward younger years lol


Yeah, they're def not the best confo pics, but I figured some of the shots might work, but if not, no biggie.

He is toed out, more so in the left hind than any. Ill try to get some better shots tomorrow. He is 20months, going through some funky stages since Ive had him, thats for sure!

Thanks for giving me a crit based on the photos I provided


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

His hind pasturns are really angled flat. That is kind of concerning. HIs shoulder angle looks normal to me, but his shoulders are not as large as would be good. His face is utterly adorable!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> His hind pasturns are really angled flat. That is kind of concerning. HIs shoulder angle looks normal to me, but his shoulders are not as large as would be good. His face is utterly adorable!


As far as his pasterns go, would you say I should have his legs wrapped more than not when I am working him for added support?

Thanks for the crit tiny!! His face is cute though isnt it?! LOL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, I don't know much about wrapping. I dont' wrap at all unless I am doing maybe some round pen work that might get reckless. Maybe the others will know more about that. 
I would think that maybe avoiding working in really deep or overly soft ground?

I confess my ignorance here. IN any case Rodeo has always been this way, so he may be totally adapted to this. I mean he doesn't know he has some conformational faults. Thanks God no one judges our conformation like we do horses!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Oh, I don't know much about wrapping. I dont' wrap at all unless I am doing maybe some round pen work that might get reckless. Maybe the others will know more about that.
> I would think that maybe avoiding working in really deep or overly soft ground?
> 
> I confess my ignorance here. IN any case Rodeo has always been this way, so he may be totally adapted to this. I mean he doesn't know he has some conformational faults. Thanks God no one judges our conformation like we do horses!


Same here, thats why I asked. I did find these legacy boots, that claim to support the fetlock and even part of the pastern. 

But you may be right, at this point in time, he may be totally adapted to it. It doesnt seem to bother him what so ever to be honest. Haha, your right though! No one would go out in public if we gave people confo critiques!!


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I love legacy boots!! I wrap 100% of the time, now; unfortunately I had a horse tear a tendon  on a trail ride no less. He was one of my best barrel horses too, so now I wrap 'em up every time! He has made a full recovery though, but with that scar tissue on a tendon I wouldn't ever barrel race on him again so he gets pretty light work. He didn't have any conformational faults that caused it, just a nice hard patch of dirt in the sand we were loping in :/. Good luck with your colt, he has an adorable face


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you consulted with your vet or farrier about his pasterns?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

All I see is loooong weak pasterns...


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

missnashvilletime said:


> I love legacy boots!! I wrap 100% of the time, now; unfortunately I had a horse tear a tendon  on a trail ride no less. He was one of my best barrel horses too, so now I wrap 'em up every time! He has made a full recovery though, but with that scar tissue on a tendon I wouldn't ever barrel race on him again so he gets pretty light work. He didn't have any conformational faults that caused it, just a nice hard patch of dirt in the sand we were loping in :/. Good luck with your colt, he has an adorable face


I was thinking about getting those actually. They really look like great boots!



bubba13 said:


> Have you consulted with your vet or farrier about his pasterns?


Vet still hasnt called me back. They went out and gave my horse vaccinations about 5min after they called me telling me they were at the barn. So still waiting for a call. Im going to call them asap though, because there a few things I do need to talk to them about. As for my farrier, I mention it probably every single time he comes out, and he just overlooks it I guess, doesnt even say anything. Just says yup, I agree, and thats it. So Ill have to talk to him about it more as well.



CecilliaB said:


> All I see is loooong weak pasterns...


I agree 100%!


----------

